# [DHCP] Addresse attribuée erronée [RESOLU]

## Miorg

Bonjour a tous.

Avant toute chose je tiens a vous informer que ceci est ma dernière issue. En effet avant de poster et demander de l'aide voici quelque jours que j'ai suivi des tuto et des forums sur la toile mais sans résultat.

Donc mon problème est (vous le connaissez déjà vu le nombre de topic) le paramétrage de ma carte réseau sur mon portable. 

Voici quelque tps j'ai voulu essayer de poser une gentoo sur mon PC de bureau et tout c'étais trés bien passait. J'avais eu quelque souci de paramétrage de carte réseau mais en cherchant un peu sur la toile un simple chargement du module "e100" a pu mettre fin à cette petite galère.

Conquis par cette distribution (Gentoo), j'attrape mon ordi portable et vire comme un cochon une jolie Debian Lenny qui soit dit en passant tournée nikel. Mais la galère commence. En effet j'insère mon cd d'install, et suit la procédure. Tout fonctionne parfaitement. Puis j'essaie de lancer xcfe4. La un souci de xorg me dit gentillement d'aller voir ailleurs (pour ne pas etre vulgaire  :Smile:  ). 

J'essaie donc a ce moment la d'installer les paquets manquant mais aucune connection.

Les problèmes commencent:

Je découvre que comme pour mon PC de bureau mon module n'étais pas chargé. Donc je tape un petit modprode r8169 et hop le tour est joué. Ma carte réseau est reconnu et tout et tout. Alors je décide de redémarrer tout ca via un simple /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart

Et la... Une adresse venu du fin fond de l'espace ce pointe (169.254.xxx.xxx)   :Shocked: 

Donc je refait des recherches sur internet (oui encore) mais rien du tout y fait. 

Après des heures de batailles avec mon fichier /etc/conf.d/net , /etc/resolv.conf et plusieurs redémarrage comme par enchatement et sans n'avoir rien fait de spécial pouf cette fraiche jeune fille (ma Gentoo   :Very Happy:  ) suite a un redémarrage me pont une adresse tout a fait normal.

Je me dit nikel gros tu a enfin réussi. Mais la joie n'as étais que de courte durée...  :Sad: 

En effet j'installe dons mais pacquet manquant pour avoir une jolie interface graphique (xfce4). Tout fonctionne nikel. Je paramètre mon système je bichonne ma nouvelle maitresse (toujours ma Gentoo   :Very Happy:  ) et puis je la shutdown. 

Aprés une bonne nuit de sommeil car fier d'avoir réussi sans demandé de l'aide  :Very Happy:  je redémarre ma Belle et la meme combat... Un coup une adresse venu de mars (169.254.xxx.xxx) un coup une adresse correct.

Je présise que j'ai rajouté au démarrage mon module de carte réseau (r8169) dans mon /etc/modules-autoload.d/kernel2-6, que j'ai testé de mettre les dns de mon FAI (Numericable) dans mon resolv.conf et que bien sur j'ai testé toutes les possibilitées pour le fichier /etc/conf.d/net qui nous sont gracieusement détaillé sur www.gentoo.org.

Donc maintenant je ne sais plus trop quoi faire. Voici pourquoi je vous demande un peu d'aide car je trouve ma gentoo bien capricieuse...  :Smile: 

Je vous remercie d'avance.

Cordialement Miorg.Last edited by Miorg on Thu Nov 19, 2009 11:53 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Miorg

Bonsoir... 

Bon suite a pas mal d'essaie je pense a une chose totalement bizar...

En effet j'ai l'impression que ma carte réseau n'est pas reconnu a chaque redémarrage.... Car sans aucune modification, juste en faisant des reboot j'arrive quelque fois a avoir internet sur mon portable... Je vous avourai que je suis totalement perdu. J'ai testé aussi le nolapic et noapic mais rien a faire...

A l'aide s'il vous plait...  :Very Happy: 

Cordialment Miorg

----------

## Miorg

Bonsoir...

Et oui apres 13 heures de galere j"ai enfin pu avoir le net sur mon portable... Je n'ose plus l'eteindre...

Si des gens avez une solution je lui en serais reconnaissant....

Cordialment Miorg...

----------

## kernelsensei

Salut et bienvenue sur le forum,

est-ce que tu as lu la documentation gentoo ?

L'adresse en 169.254 c'est quand le client dhcp ne recoit pas de réponse de la part du serveur. T'as quoi comme routeur ?

Merci de mettre ton titre en conformité et éviter de poster plusieurs messages à la suite, tu peux utiliser la fonction "éditer" pour rajouter des informations à un message déjà posté  :Wink: 

----------

## Miorg

Bonjour et merci pour ta réponse...

Oui en Effet j'ai testé toute les possibilité du site www.gentoo.org.

Comme routeur je possède un netgear avec le DHCP activé. Je suis chez numéricable.

Cordialement Miorg.

PS: désolé ne pas avoir fait de edit pour mes messages.

Je continue mes recherches et effectue des comparaison entre mon PC de bureau (sous Gentoo aussi) et mon poratble.

Les fichiers resolv.conf et net sont identique. J'ai mis la valeur de RC_VERBOSE du fichier /etc/conf.d/rc a yes afin d'avoir des info suplémentaire sur le déroulement d'un /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart et les 2 résultats sont complètement identique

```

gentoo ~ # /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart

 * Stopping eth0

 *   Loading networking modules for eth0

 *     modules: apipa arping ccwgroup iptunnel macchanger macnet rename ifconfig system dhcpcd ip6to4

 *   Bringing down eth0

 *     Stopping dhcpcd on eth0 ...                                                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 *     Shutting down eth0 ...                                                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * Starting eth0

 *   Loading networking modules for eth0

 *     modules: apipa arping ccwgroup iptunnel macchanger macnet rename ifconfig system dhcpcd ip6to4

 *       ifconfig provides interface

 *       dhcpcd provides dhcp

 *   Configuring eth0 for MAC address 00:19:D1:18:12:B3 ...                                                                                                              [ ok ]

 *   Configuration not set for eth0 - assuming DHCP

 *   Bringing up eth0

 *     dhcp

 *       Running dhcpcd ...                                                                                                                                              [ ok ]

 *       eth0 received address 10.168.0.10/24

```

sauf pour mon pc portable qui me met un time out apres le :

```

Running dhcpcd ... 

```

Jai aussi testé une réinstallation sans résultat....

Peut etre un probleme Hardware.. Ceci m'etonnerai car ma Debian fonctionné nikel...

Apres 56 reboots   :Very Happy:  je retrouve le net. Je n'ai absolument rien touche a la configuration. 

Toujours aucune idee?

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Tu n'as pas forcement besoin de dhcpcd ...

Tu sais que si ta carte est reconnue de suite ou en chargeant le module que tu peux mettre une adresse ip fixe en ligne de commande à partir d'un terminal:

-dans ton cas par exemple-

```
ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.20 up

route add default gw ip_de_ton_routeur

```

Si tes dns sont  bien configuré tu peux pingué google:

```
ping google.fr

```

Tu peux aussi utiliser les dns d'OpenDNS

```
208.67.222.222

208.67.220.220

```

Si tout cela fonctionne ajoute ta carte réseau au runlevel:

```
rc-update add net.eth0 default
```

Bref post ton fichier  /etc/conf.d/net et ton fichier modules, la commande ifconfig -a

@+

----------

## guilc

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> Tu peux aussi utiliser les dns d'OpenDNS
> 
> ```
> 208.67.222.222
> 
> ...

 

http://www.bortzmeyer.org/opendns-non-merci.html

Un jour faudra arrêter de proposer ce DNS empoisonneur au moindre souci de DNS...

----------

## boozo

'alute

et bienvenu sur gentoo   :Smile: 

As-tu essayé de mettre un delais dans les options de la config dhcp de ton net.eth0 ?

ps:/ Peux-tu éditer ton premier message pour qu'il respecte nos conventions (cf. post de k_s) ?

pas avance merci

----------

## man in the hill

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *man in the hill wrote:*   Tu peux aussi utiliser les dns d'OpenDNS
> 
> ```
> 208.67.222.222
> 
> ...

 

Je ne savais pas mais opendns m'a souvent dépanné quand j'avais besoin d'un résolveur independant de celui du fai . 

Dans m'a réponse, je lui ai fait comprendre qu'il y a plusieurs possibiltés et je n'ai fait aucun prosélitisme ... D'après l'article sans son propre dns on est pas sortit d'affaire donc opendns ou orangedns , etc ... , on collecte tjrs des infos sur nous !

----------

## guilc

Ce n'est pas contre toi hein  :Wink: 

Mais opendns est trop souvent la réponse "facile" alors que ce n'est en fait qu'un pi-aller, et qu'il existe des solutions alternatives plus saines et tout autant crédibles !

PS : Pour ceux qui ne connaitraient pas Stéphane Bortzmeyer que j'ai cité : c'est un gros nul qui ne connais rien au réseau et qui bosse à l'AFNIC (donc un gros nul en DNS) (si jamais vous n'avez pas capté, c'est second degré là  :Laughing: )

----------

## Leander256

Justement, est-ce que tu as un service alternatif accessible librement à nous proposer? (Promis après on arrête le hors-sujet)

----------

## guilc

 *Leander256 wrote:*   

> Justement, est-ce que tu as un service alternatif accessible librement à nous proposer? (Promis après on arrête le hors-sujet)

 

La réponse est dans l'article de Bortz  :Wink: 

Tu interroges les root, éventuellement avec un cache type unbound (sans installer l'artillerie bind si tu n'héberges pas de zones)

Si tu as accès à opendns, c'est que tu as accès aux root DNS (même ports). Ils sont là aussi pour être interrogés, pas pour faire joli  :Wink: 

----------

## Miorg

Bonsoir a tous... 

desole du retard. En ce qui concerne mon titre je l'ai deja change car aparement il n'etais deja pas conforme. Que devrais je mettre maintenant?

Sinon pour mon /etc/conf.d/net

```

Gentoo ~ # cat /etc/conf.d/net

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

#dhcp_eth0=("dhcp")

Gentoo ~ # 

```

et pour le ifconfig -a

```

Gentoo ~ # ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1E:EC:F4:B5:F4  

          inet addr:192.168.0.11  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::21e:ecff:fef4:b5f4/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1115 errors:0 dropped:638530905 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1300 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:1020273 (996.3 Kb)  TX bytes:136620 (133.4 Kb)

          Interrupt:215 Base address:0x2000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

Gentoo ~ # 

```

Pour le ifconfig -a j'ai ce resultat car ma gentoo m'as fait le privilege de me donner la connection... En effet j'ai etais oblige de reboot 6 fois de suite pour avoir une connection sinon celle ci me donner une adresse batatarde en 169.254.xxx.xxx

Voici mon probleme. Je ne comprend pas pourquoi une fois ca fonctionne et 100 fois ca ne fonctionne pas... 

Un probleme Hardware peut etre? Je ne pense pas.

Un probleme de timing DHCP? Bizar.

Une adresse IP fixe? Deja teste.

J'avais deja essaye tout ceci sans resultat, Voici pourquoi je me tourne vers vous en vous demandant des idees et de l'aide.

Cordialement Miorg

EDIT

Bon je viens de tester un emerge dhcp

Ma gentoo me l'as installe.

Je vais tenter un reboot puis plusieurs pour voir si ceci a pu resoudre mon probleme.

Je vous tiens au courant.

Merci encore

Cordialement Miorg

----------

## boozo

C'est bien ce que t'indiquait k_s d'après ton fichier de conf. Si cela n'a pas été testé précédemment, tu pourrais essayer de décommanter la ligne et d'indiquer un delais en option comme précisé dans la notice d'ailleurs mais je mettrais un peu plus genre -t 20 pour être sûr (celui que j'ai au taf par exemple ne veux rien savoir avec une valeur plus faible   :Rolling Eyes:  )

btw, lorsque tu fais un #emerge dhcp c'est lorsque tu veux mettre en place un serveur dhcp ; c'est dhcpcd le client et lui tu l'as déjà mais je te rassure je crois qu'on a tous dû faire l'erreur au moins une fois au début.

Pis sinon pour le titre ben d'après nos conventions - et les autres threads - quelque chose comme [DHCP] Addresse attribuée erronée pourrait convenir non ?  ^^

----------

## Miorg

Rebonsoir...

Apres un 20 25 reboot me revoici   :Very Happy:  (Je n'exagere pas).

Merci pour l'info je vais test avec une valeur plus elevee.

Sinon pour le #emerge dhcp... Euh i lose   :Very Happy: ... Merci pour me reprendre la dessus au moin je me coucherai moin bete   :Smile: 

Pour le titre ok ok je m'en occupe de suite   :Very Happy: 

Cordialement Miorg

----------

## man in the hill

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu veux utiliser le dhcp alors que tu as les outils basic simple pour attribuer une ip fixe et vérifier que tous est ok sur ton réseau ...

Est-ce qu'on est d'accord que le driver de ta carte réseau est tjrs bien chargé au boot ?

Si c'est le cas rajoute ds ton /etc/conf.d/net :

```
config_eth0="192.168.0.11 netmask 255.255.255.0"

routes_eth0="default via 192.168.0.1"
```

Ajoute ton interfcace au runlevel:

```
rc-update add net.eth0 default
```

redemarre ton interface ou redemarre si tu veux, ping ton routeur , puis google si tes dns son ok , et voila ...

Des que cela est ok , tu pourras voir du côté de dhcp si tu en as l'utilité ...

----------

## gregool

le risque dans ce cas de figure c'est de configurer des filtrages ou des règles de redirection sur le routeur et de voir cette adresse attribuée à une autre station.

il vaut mieux choisir une IP en dehors du pool d'adresse DHCP.

----------

## Miorg

Bonjour a tous.

Bon apparement tout fonctionne maintenant. Et en prenant de tout le monde j'en ai fait une sauce et a mon premier reboot sa a marche...

Je vais test encore plusieurs reboot et si j'ai une reussite de 100% je mettrais un petit [RESOLU].

Merci encore a toute les personnes aui ont pu participer au topic.

Cordialement Miorg.

Edit

Bon bah me revoila avec encore mon dhcp sur les bras... J'ai fait des test chez un poto cette aprem afin de voir si ce n'etais pas mon routeur qui bugger. Mais non pareil chez lui. Donc je ne sais plus quoi faire. 

IP fixe n'as fonctionnai que quelque fois en aleatoire un peu comme le dhcp. Donc je commence a croire que je suis maudit. 

Une idée? Peut etre un fichier de conf caché a modifier?

EDIT

Bonsoir...

Bon ca avance. J'arrive  a forcer le dhcp pour ma carte. Je m'explique

Je ne sais pas si c'est bourrin comme methode mais j'ai defini mon interface eth0 en default (comme elle l'etais avant) mais aussi en boot dans mon rc-update. J'ai l'impression que de la faire demarrer 2 fois de suite lors du boot puis ensuite donne un gros coup de boost a mon dhcp. De 1 voir 2% de reussite pour avoir une connection je suis passe a 50 voir 60%.

Si cette option peut donner une idee afin d'avoir un resultat de 100% je suis toujours preneur ^^.

Cordialement Miorg.

----------

## kernelsensei

Vraiment bizarre.

T'as dit que t'avais le driver en module ? Que donne un lspci et lsmod après un boot foireux ? Et si tu pouvais balancer le résultat d'un dmesg ici et nous donner le lien ça pourrait peut être nous fournir plus d'infos  :Wink: 

----------

## Miorg

Bonsoir.

Aucune difference entre le lsmod foireux et pas foireux ^^.

lspci jamais regarde.

Et pour le dmesg voici le lien http://pastebin.com/me13c585

POur le moment j'installe pas mal de soft alors je n'etais pas encore retente j'attend de finir mes install et je referai des test de dhcp.

Merci a toi

Cordialement Miorg.

----------

## boozo

Nan y'a un truc qui ne va pas dans cette histoire au moins en IP statique ça doit tourner - point barre - si c'est pas le cas c'est pas normal (et faire 20-30 reboot ne changeront jamais rien) donc il faut se concentrer sur un pb à la fois : isoler et reproduire le pb, analyser les causes possibles puis on teste des solutions.  

1°) De quelle manière la machine est-elle connectée au routeur ? y'a-t-il un switch i.e. et quel est le routeur/box

2°) Y'a-t-il un dualboot avec win$ sur la machine et si oui, comment quittes-tu le win$ ? une mise en veille au lieu d'un arrêt réel ?

3°)Refait voir un coup le contenu de ton /etc/conf.d/net actuel selon ce que tu as choisi (dhcp ou statique cf. la doc officielle) tu dois avoir alternativement qqch du genre :

 *Quote:*   

> # Pour DHCP
> 
> config_eth0=( "dhcp" )
> 
> dhcpcd_eth0="-t 20"
> ...

 

Dans l'un ou l'autre des 2 cas, donne nous les symptomes (état des daemons, retour de ping sur lan & wan,...) et si possible des logs   :Wink: 

Edit: heu, j'ai pas bien compris, tu installes plein de softs sans connexion là ?

----------

## Miorg

Bonsoir.

Non non la j'ai reussi a avoir la connection  :Smile: . Je ne reboot pas tant que je met mon system a jour et que j'install quelque soft.

Ce qui est completement bizar c'est que mes logs sont identiques en cas de foirage ou pas. Voila pourquoi je suis completement perdu.

Meme avec mon pc de bureau tout les fichier sont totalement identique. D'ailleurs je me suis inspire de lui pour configurer mon portable.

De plus mon /etc/conf.d/net est:

```

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

#config_eth0="192.168.0.11 netmask 255.255.255.0"

#routes_eth0="default via 192.168.0.1"

#config_eth0=("dhcp")

#dhcpcd_eth0="-t 30"

```

J'ai teste jusqu'a 60 sec de timing

Pour les pings il me dit que 192.168.0.1 (mon routeur) par exemple n'est pas joignable. 

Je suis connecte en cable RJ45 directement a un routeur (Numeribox).

Je n'ai jamais eu ce probleme auparavent.

Je n'ai aucun dual boot. Ca fait 6 ans que je n'ai plus de Windaube a la maison  :Smile: 

POur mes logs des que je reboot et si sa continue, je vous posterai tout ca.

Je vous remercie de vous pencher sur mon probleme.

Cordialement Miorg

----------

## man in the hill

 *Miorg wrote:*   

> De plus mon /etc/conf.d/net est:
> 
> ```
> 
> # This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*
> ...

 

Windows peut éteindre ta carte réseau ...

Tu dois être sur de l'adresse de ton routeur sinon tu ne peux pas le joindre ...

Donc si tu as un gentoo qui a accès au réseau donne nous la sortie de ces  commandes ds un  premier temps:

```
ifconfig -a    

route -n  

cat /etc/resolv.conf
```

----------

## Miorg

Bonjour. 

De bonne humeur ce matin  :Smile:  Premier coup j'ai la connection.

Voici les sorties que tu m'as demande

```

Gentoo ~ # route -n

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

127.0.0.0       0.0.0.0         255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo

0.0.0.0         192.168.0.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0

Gentoo ~ #

Gentoo ~ #

Gentoo ~ # ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1E:EC:F4:B5:F4  

          inet addr:192.168.0.11  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::21e:ecff:fef4:b5f4/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:744 errors:0 dropped:1694137045 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1124 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:641153 (626.1 Kb)  TX bytes:164845 (160.9 Kb)

          Interrupt:215 Base address:0x4000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

Gentoo ~ #

Gentoo ~ #

Gentoo ~ # cat /etc/resolv.conf 

# Generated by dhcpcd for interface eth0

nameserver 89.2.0.1

nameserver 89.2.0.2

Gentoo ~ # 

```

Forcement ce matin tout est normal  puisqu'il m'as donne la connection. J'attend que ca recommence a foirer afin de mettre les log correspondant.

Cordialement Miorg.

----------

## kernelsensei

Merci pour le dmesg. On peut avoit le lspci aussi stp ?

Merci

EDIT : trouvé un truc qui pourrait t'intéresser : http://www.bortzmeyer.org/install-debian-realtek-RTL8168.html

EDIT2 : Bon, le driver a un peu de mal à compiler... faut modifier le patch  :Sad:   Pis il dit que le kernel 2.6.28 devrait résoudre le pb. Je pense que t'as plus récent non ? N'empêche, essayer le driver fourni par realtek serait une bonne idée.

EDIT3 : Bon, j'ai trouvé un autre patch : http://www.jamesonwilliams.com/bin/rtl8168_v14_net_device_ops.patch

Applique le aux sources et installe le driver pour voir. N'oublie pas de lire le readme

----------

## boozo

oué moi ce qui m'embête c'est que les lignes du fichier /etc/conf.d/net soient commentées et donc même en IP fixe il va tourner en dhcp sans options de delais  :Confused:  ceci explique peut-être cela ?

@k_s: Qu'est-ce qui t'oriente sur un pb de drivers ? (c'est pour culture, car dans les symptomes qu'il remonte je ne vois pas   :Embarassed:  )

----------

## kernelsensei

 *boozo wrote:*   

> @k_s: Qu'est-ce qui t'oriente sur un pb de drivers ? (c'est pour culture, car dans les symptomes qu'il remonte je ne vois pas   )

 

J'ai aucune certitude, mais le coté aléatoire peut laisser penser à un driver merdique. Pis ça ne coute rien d'essayer avec le driver livré par Realtek.

----------

## Miorg

Bonjour.

Je vais test ce que tu m'as donne Kernel. Pour les lignes commente dans mon /etc/conf.d/net ne t'inquiete pas lorsque je desirais passer en ip fixe je les decommentais  :Smile: 

J'utilise le driver r8169 qui est fourni (vu sur un forum ) par realtek dans un "package" nomme r1000. Je test tout ca et tiens au courant 

Cordialement Miorg

----------

## boozo

 *Miorg wrote:*   

> (...)
> 
> lorsque je desirais passer en ip fixe je les decommentais

 

Et le service était up alors ? Quid de l'état du ping sur le routeur et à l'extérieur à ce moment là ?

Sinon c'est vrai que j'ai souvenir de certaines cartes realtek un peu exotiques qui pouvais être capricieuses du drivers ; je ne sais plus quel était la version exacte 8160 (?) qqch comme çà de mémoire mais depuis le temps le support a dû bien s'améliorer je pense   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Miorg

Bonsoir...

Lorsque je passais en IP fixe certaine fois je ne pouvais pas pinguer mon routeur. J'avais le meme probleme qu'avec mon dhcp.

Ma carte est une:

```

Gentoo src # lspci | grep -i realtek

05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 02)

Gentoo src # 

```

Cordialement Miorg

----------

## boozo

mouais... je commence a croire que k_s a vu juste pour ton affaire   :Sad:   jette un oeil à ce bug si tu as déjà vu chez toi qqch de similaire en terme d'erreurs et plus particulièrement le commentaire 8 qui donne une bonne indication pour qualifier le bug

Edit: Si j'avais pris le temps de lire ton dmesg correctement j'aurais vu que non   :Embarassed:  ... ceci dit utiliser ethtool ou mii-tools reste un essai qui peut donner des indications complémentaires

Sinon j'ai lu également :

```
eth0: RTL8168c/8111c at 0xf8f14000, 00:1e:ec:f4:b5:f4, XID 3c4000c0 IRQ 215
```

ce qui semble légèrement différent de ton lspci - c'est peut-être la sortie normale je n'ai pas poussé la recherche mais as-tu bien vérifié que tu ais le bon drivers compilé dans le kernel ?

Et tant qu'a y être pourrais-tu nous mettre un p'tit grep de ce qui est actif et relatif au net sur le config.gz stp ?

&typo++

----------

## Miorg

Bingo KERNEL.... Bravo tu avais la solution. Maintenant tout est niquel sur la connection reseau  :Smile: 

J'ai suivi le README et tac tout est passer nikel.

Apres avoir decompresse le zip et me mettre dans le bon dir.

```

rmmode r8169 #le nom de mon driver

make clean module

make install

depmod -a 

modprobe r1968

```

ET la BINGO.

J'ai remis net.eth0 en default dans le rc-update

et je charge mon module r8168 au demarrage (Biensur j'ai enleve l'autre  :Smile:  )

Un grand merci a toutes les personnes ayant participe au topic.

COrdialement Miorg.

----------

## boozo

 *Miorg wrote:*   

> Bingo KERNEL.... Bravo tu avais la solution. Maintenant tout est niquel sur la connection reseau
> 
> (snip)

 

Ben ouais... une fois encore si j'avais pris le temps de lire ce danné dmesg j'aurai dû avoir la puce à l'oreille */me ronge son frein*

 *Quote:*   

> Linux version 2.6.24-gentoo-r5 (root@miranda) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.0.2)) #1 SMP Thu Jun 26 18:36:15 UTC 2008

 

Faudrait vérifier les versions intégrées depuis mais il est probable que les drivers d'un kernel plus récents fussent également fonctionnels - A vérifier/tester un de ces jours peut être ? (si tu tentes au pif de migrer vers kde4 tu n'y couperas pas   :Mr. Green: )

----------

## Miorg

 *Bonzo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ben ouais... une fois encore si j'avais pris le temps de lire ce danné dmesg j'aurai dû avoir la puce à l'oreille */me ronge son frein* 
> 
> 

 

Ne soit pas si dur avec toi... On ne peut tout savoir  :Smile: 

----------

